# A Hairy Situation



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

This was my first practice piece of burning hair on a 4" x 8" scrap of poplar plywood. I had never burned an animal with hair on it and wanted to see how it was compared to burning feathers (as on birds). 

I copied this one chipmunk from a 8 x 10 pattern that has a pair of chipmunks on it just to see if I could burn a recognizable replication of an animal with hair.

It was pretty tricky to do for my first one but I did learn quite a bit on it so will hopefully be better next time . 



Guess there is some hope yet for this rookie burner and if I ever master hair to my satisfaction I will probably have a try at an animal with fur but that seems like it would be way more difficult than either feathers or hair.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks good to me BILL ( looks like fur to me by I am not a burner but I Like it)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Like John, I am not a burner [except from slow feed speed....LOL], but it looks good from my view.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

+1 on what dem guys said!!!! very nice...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks pretty good to me Bill.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess it's a lot like doing watercolour; 'a card laid is a card played'...no erasing.
Looks really good from here, Bill!


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, looks good


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think you are well on your way Bill.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks good from here.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks good Bill.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bill, I am very impressed with your skills here! It looks real enough to eat from my bird feeders! You have me confused, though


> if I ever master hair to my satisfaction I will probably have a try at an animal with fur


 It looks to me like you have already done an animal with fur (the chipmunk). Isn't "fur" simply a thick arrangement of "hair"?

Beautiful work!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments and yes , I understand what some are saying about the hair/fur relationship..

I guess what I was referring to was drawing out the fine lines around the edges to look like hair on the outside without realizing the layering of them in the darker areas made them to be fur.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, if you have dug through the posts in this section you most likely saw this before but it still amazes me. This was the third effort by my late wife Sue. Some people just have the knack for it.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

When I first started reading your post where you said you were burning animals on wood, I thought one of our members had snapped his twig. Since I make pet urns I thought we had someone cremating animals. After I scrolled on down I saw your work. It is beautiful. You do wonderful work. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks great from here. Very detailed work on the hair and other parts as well. Great job!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

For your next challenge, try a peacock!!


----------



## blumutt58 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm liking how you worked with your composition.


----------



## Dawn Tattershall (Feb 8, 2016)

I really like it. Im new to wood burning and hope Im nearly this good in 10 months time. my first 4 i did i proper burnt the wood, i mean charred it. Lesson learnt for my next one


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks great to me. I'm not a burner but you work is impressive.


----------



## Maroslav4 (Feb 11, 2016)

Great


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good to me. Nice detail! And.....thanks for sharing the picture.


----------

